# I'm new and a bit confused



## toria_dee (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I'm new to the forum and currently we (me, husband, 3 children aged 7, 4 & 1 and my parents are considering a move abroad).

My dad is self employed in the UK, but his industry is in a steep decline and as he's approaching 60 he feels its time to sell his company. 

My mother (aged 57) is desperate to move to Spain (Costa Blanca South) but has a fee medical issues.

Can someone offer some advice with regards to healthcare & prescriptions because I've been doing a lot of reading but seem to have got somewhat confused.

Currently she is on DLA (both care & mobility and the highest rate) and SDA now my husband, my dad and myself plan on getting jobs when we move so we'll qualify for health care in that respect is that correct? - I've found a lot that I'm qualified for in the Alicante region, but obviously my mum cannot work so how does the health care system work for her?

Would she need private medical insurance and then just pay for her prescriptions at the chemist? 

I've read conflicting information on this from various sources and would really appreciate any help you can give.

xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toria_dee said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and currently we (me, husband, 3 children aged 7, 4 & 1 and my parents are considering a move abroad).
> 
> ...


:welcome:

this link will tell you which, if any, of your mother's benefits are currently exportable to Spain https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#benefits-in-spain - 


as far as general healthcare here, under current rules, if your father has been paying NI in the UK (as he preumably has) & is doing so up until nearly the time he moves, he & your mother would almost certainly qualify for S1s (contact the DWP about this) - these provide access to state healthcare here for a limited time - after which they either need to be working & paying NI here, or need private healthcare until either of your parents gets their state pension

everyone in Spain has to pay something towards prescriptions - for state healthcare this is between 10% & 40% atm


as far as you all getting jobs.... you do realise that Spain has getting on for 30% unemployment, compared to less than 8% in the UK?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

toria_dee said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and currently we (me, husband, 3 children aged 7, 4 & 1 and my parents are considering a move abroad).
> 
> ...


When the S1 runs out your mum won't get state healthcare until she or your dad receive a UK state pension. Private medical insurance is the only option BUT be aware that most companies won't cover pre existing medical conditions, you might want to think about contacting a few and exploring the options of what cover she could get. There are links/info for Spanish insurers on this site. (I don't know if any of the allowances might qualify her in the same way as a pension does you could enquire at DWPoverseas branch.)


----------



## toria_dee (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for your information.

I think my mum has been getting her NI contributions paid on her behalf by DWP, but I'm not 100% so will get this checked out.

I will call the DWP overseas branch (are they the same as the IPC in Newcastle??) tomorrow and ask them how her benefits etc will go.

I'm aware of the unemployment rate in Spain, but my skill set etc is of much better use to me if I live abroad and my industry has numerous jobs in Spain and most of these are based in the area we are thinking of moving to.

Right now my parents have a lot of question regarding the move and they may not go at all but my husband and I will move out there soon.

It's all up in the air with my parents but they want to be fully informed and know the score for them before making a decision. Failure to prepare is preparing to fail and all that.

Thanks again, I need to have a good browse round this site as I'm sure many of my question have already been asked and answered 100 times over.

Thanks again all your information and advice is very much appreciated.

xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toria_dee said:


> Thank you for your information.
> 
> I think my mum has been getting her NI contributions paid on her behalf by DWP, but I'm not 100% so will get this checked out.
> 
> ...


good luck then 

I have to say I'm curious about what you do that is so much more in demand here though.........


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I would also be interested what 'skill set' you have that makes 'numerous jobs available in Spain'. To be honest, I cannot think of anything.

I would still suggest you get a firm offer of a contracted position before you commit to your move. Does your husband also have a job to come to?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the first things you should research is the residency requirements.

You must register within 90 days of arrival, and if you can't show proof of contracted legal employment, then you will have to show proof of income, from another source, being paid directly into a Spanish bank account. The amount required is approx 600€ per month per person and seems to include children in most places. In addition to this many areas now seem to be looking for an additional amount of approx 6000€ per person in savings. You may qualify for healthcare for a limited period from NI contributions, but if not your family would also need private healthcare to register.

You need to think hard about your own family as well as your parents situation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> One of the first things you should research is the residency requirements.
> 
> You must register within 90 days of arrival, and if you can't show proof of contracted legal employment, then you will have to show proof of income, from another source, being paid directly into a Spanish bank account. The amount required is approx 600€ per month per person and seems to include children in most places. In addition to this many areas now seem to be looking for an additional amount of approx 6000€ per person in savings. You may qualify for healthcare for a limited period from NI contributions, but if not your family would also need private healthcare to register.
> 
> You need to think hard about your own family as well as your parents situation


tbh it sounds as if the parents are in a much stronger position to move...


----------



## toria_dee (Jul 27, 2013)

Gosh this is a minefield lol.

My understanding from the information I'd found online was that we would have 183 days before having to register as being resident in Spain.

For those who asked (sorry I'm on my phone so can't scroll back) I teach English as a forgein language and have sourced positions in schools in and around Alicante as well as other parts of Spain. I can apply for these and secure employment before leaving which would be the most sensible option for us as a family.

Again thank you for all your information and advice, it is very much appreciated.

xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

toria_dee said:


> Gosh this is a minefield lol.
> 
> My understanding from the information I'd found online was that we would have 183 days before having to register as being resident in Spain.
> 
> ...


You may well get some work as a EFL teacher, but check out the salaries. You'd find it pretty difficult to support a family on one normally, especially as many contracts are Oct - June. Make sure Christmas and Easter are paid. In Madrid many posts ask for self employed teachers now, which is a whole different ball game.
There are literally thousands of EFL teachers here, so you'll have a lot of competition probably.
When do you want to come over? The job market in August is pretty dead, but September is Mad! (And July, but you've missed that)
What field is your husband in? He's the one who may have trouble finding work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toria_dee said:


> Gosh this is a minefield lol.
> 
> My understanding from the information I'd found online was that we would have 183 days before having to register as being resident in Spain.
> 
> ...


you are required to register as resident at/before 90 consecutive days if you intend to stay longer than that. Even if you don't actually register you are still considered to be resident

at that stage you have to show proof of income &/or funds & healthcare provision

the 182/3 days is totally different - that's tax residency & is automatic after 183 days in a calendar year Jan 1st to Dec 31st

if you DO take a position teaching English as a foreign language, make sure that you get a proper contract & that it's a full year one - few academies give contracts at all 

Teaching English as a foreign language rarely pays enough to support a family though, let alone a family of five...


----------



## toria_dee (Jul 27, 2013)

Here in the UK my husband works in a self employed capacity as a tiler.

He's quite handy but I'm sure there are lots of handy men out there but has worked in supermarkets and pubs here in the UK too.

The salaries were advertised only the adverts and I used a Spanish income tax calculator to work out my take home pay.

There is much to consider and it may not happen, but all we can do is investigate all or options. If we don't ask these questions we'll never know the answer.

Thank you all for your help, you've all been great.

xx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

toria_dee said:


> Gosh this is a minefield lol.
> 
> My understanding from the information I'd found online was that we would have 183 days before having to register as being resident in Spain.
> 
> ...


As PW says, you may well find some work providing you have your CELTA and prior experience, but that work is likely to be part time, with part time wages- barely enough to support a single person let alone a family of five. You will not get anything like family allowance, tax credits or unemployment benefit while out of work.

Over a period of some years, you could increase your income by building your body of work into a private business, but how would you survive meantime? 

You'll struggle unless your husband can secure well paid employment before you leave the UK.........or if you have enough savings that you can comfortably live for a few years without working.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

toria_dee said:


> There is much to consider and it may not happen, but all we can do is investigate all or options. If we don't ask these questions we'll never know the answer.
> 
> Thank you all for your help, you've all been great.
> 
> xx


I totally agree.
Unfortunately Spain now is not the Spain of yesterday, and so the answers are not very encouraging. But, we can only tell it like it is.
As I said before, you'd probably get work as a teacher, but I'd estimate under a 1000 euros and not a full year contract. The time table would probably be evenings (17:00 - 21:00/ 22:00) with the mornings to prep classes. That's not the only scenario, but the most likely.
A tiler on the other hand... I wouldn't bank on finding work.

As you say, you can only research and find out. Try applying for jobs to get a feel for the market.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

To give you an idea, the timetable at the language school I work at is 4:00-10:00 pm plus a few hours Friday mornings, and the take-home pay is about 1200€, Sept-June. They require CELTA and two years experience. It's one of the better paying schools in the area.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

People in this area want to learn German, not English. Germany is where the jobs are. I was asked a year ago if I wanted a job teaching German but the pay was so low it wasn't worth doing just for pin money - I should say I don't need to work.
As for tilers, plumbers, plasterers, carpenters....this area is overrun with unemployed tilers, plumbers etc. looking for any job going at ratres I'd be ashamed to pay.
I doubt it's much different elsewhere, tbh.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> People in this area want to learn German, not English. Germany is where the jobs are. I was asked a year ago if I wanted a job teaching German but the pay was so low it wasn't worth doing just for pin money - I should say I don't need to work.
> As for tilers, plumbers, plasterers, carpenters....this area is overrun with unemployed tilers, plumbers etc. looking for any job going at ratres I'd be ashamed to pay.
> I doubt it's much different elsewhere, tbh.


much the same here

English is still the 'first' foreign language in primary schools - but more & more are choosing German when they move to secondary

my landlord's son (Spanish) - 2 degrees - 'useful' ones - was out of work for a loooong time & has followed his girlfriend to Germany & is now working as a gardener/park attendant or something... he did German at school - at least he's working...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> much the same here
> 
> English is still the 'first' foreign language in primary schools - but more & more are choosing German when they move to secondary
> 
> my landlord's son (Spanish) - 2 degrees - 'useful' ones - was out of work for a loooong time & has followed his girlfriend to Germany & is now working as a gardener/park attendant or something... he did German at school - at least he's working...


There was a piece on BBC Newsnight, I think it was, a couple of weeks ago about the huge number of Spaniards, especially young people., moving to Germany for work. They interviewed a hair stylist in Berlin and a nurse, both of whom had been unemployed for years in Spain.

Just one point about private heath insurance....make sure you know exactly what you are getting for your money. We pay around 40 euros a month but that covers only GP consultation and transport to a hospital of your choice if needed.
A visit to a GP always entails a visit to a specialist, costing at least 100 euros. 
Scans, XRays etc. are extra. 
My partner spent several thousand euros on treatments for skin 'nasties'.
We both have Andalucian regional health care too which is excellent and which I use in prference to private healthcare, having spent 500 euros on a specialist who failed to detect the problem which was quickly detected by my 'free' local doctor and treated at our 'free' local hospital.
I doubt we'd use the ambulance service as in an emergency it would be quicker to throw whichever one of us was ill into the car and drive to hospital.
Good dentistry can also be expensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> To give you an idea, the timetable at the language school I work at is 4:00-10:00 pm plus a few hours Friday mornings, and the take-home pay is about 1200€, Sept-June. They require CELTA and two years experience. It's one of the better paying schools in the area.


That _does_ sound like good pay for the area


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

No one so far has mentioned the elephant in the room. Spanish. Do either of you speak it? How do you think you will get on talking to a class of Spaniards with little knowledge of their language and yes I know courses suggest it can be done but it's a lot easier if you can communicate. I notice you display a Scottish flag - with great respect but is your English up to it - have you a heavy accent?? Likewise your husband - how will he order materials, get around Spanish bureaucracy for his business, how will you both communicate with schools. Lots of food for thought?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> No one so far has mentioned the elephant in the room. Spanish. Do either of you speak it? How do you think you will get on talking to a class of Spaniards with little knowledge of their language and yes I know courses suggest it can be done but it's a lot easier if you can communicate.


It is easier, but not necessary in an academy.
As I've said before, if academies had to rely on Spanish speaking native speakers they'd never be able to staff their organisations.
Most students love the fact that their teachers don't speak Spanish and the older kids and adults usually find it very motivating. If they don't, they should look for a school where Spaniards are teaching.


----------



## toria_dee (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes we can speak spanish. 

I studied it at university and have taught my H and my 2 sons. I will start to teach my daughter when she can speak English.

Once again thank you for the advice, there is a lot we need to consider about the move and we know it could take a couple of years for us (not icluding my parents) to be in the position to go, but it would be terribly irresponsible for us to go into this blind considering we have 3 children.

x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A number of the Spanish teachers of English have such thick accents that not only do they teach English with a poor accent, they are even difficult to understand when they speak Spanish.

It can be very useful for an English teacher to speak Spanish when trying to explain things - "always work from the known to the unknown"


----------

